# Turtle Wax Platinum Series Protective Extra Gloss 500ml



## Hotwheels (Dec 6, 2008)

Turtle Wax Platinum Series Protective Extra Gloss 500ml .

Can you put collinite over the top of this product any ideas cheers.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

It is mighty fine on it's own :thumb:


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

Avanti said:


> It is mighty fine on it's own :thumb:


Nice pics Avanti


----------



## nickka (Jun 2, 2008)

I agree with Avanti - this stuff on it's own leaves a very glassy finish with superb beading:wave:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

i need to buy this product as well, i use the platinum wax, but the durability is shocking, i need to buy the extra gloss, to place on top of the waxing.


----------



## nickka (Jun 2, 2008)

Go for it, you won't regret it

Alternatively (and cheaper) you could use this;

http://www.cleanchem.co.uk/pro-sealer-414-p.asp

It is the trade version, much better value and works just as well:thumb:


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh, god! I can't believe these prices. I just decided to move in to the UK.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

nickka said:


> Go for it, you won't regret it
> 
> Alternatively (and cheaper) you could use this;
> 
> ...


Thanks for link.

Kind regards,

Trip.


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

nickka said:


> Go for it, you won't regret it
> 
> Alternatively (and cheaper) you could use this;
> 
> ...


good product very easy on just as easy off a greaty pdi product


----------

